# Ksports, or ISC, or......? What coilovers to get?



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I JUST posted this yesterday. Why the lack of love? 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...on/108826-ultimate-cruze-coilover-thread.html


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I looked over that! Good info on that for sure...but nobody has any real input on there it seems. Really looking at the ISC coilovers but havent found any pics or any input


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Stand divided, we will fail! I think you should post your questions there. Drive traffic into the thread.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok then...mods please delete this thread!


----------

